# bye bye wonderful rescue boy



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

Iggy or iggy big as we called him we rescued him 18 months ago when he was about 2 years old he was kept in a carry case in a dogs rehoming centre. passed away this morning so glad we had him out for an hour last night he had looked like he was going to pass away for a while getting old not moving as much.

he had a good life with us yoggies galore well fed and even sprouts last xmas and 9 frendly cage mates


























Bye bye iggy big we will miss you


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

awww r.i.p little guyeace:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

thank you for your support


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

aww r.i.p


----------



## HORSFIELD_TORT (Nov 20, 2008)

(r.i.p.) sorry for your loss


----------

